# running electric under mobile home



## codeone (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes the NEC allows you to run PVC pipe for electrical tight to the frame under a Mobile home. Any wiring under a mobile home is required to be run in pipe. If its not tight to the frame it has to be buried 18".


----------



## codeone (Dec 31, 2009)

You will find this at Article 550.15 (H) Exception of the NEC.

(H)​​​​Under-Chassis Wiring (Exposed to Weather).​
Where outdoor or under-chassis line-voltage (120 volts,
nominal, or higher) wiring is exposed to moisture or physical
damage, it shall be protected by rigid metal conduit or
intermediate metal conduit. The conductors shall be suitable
for wet locations.​_Exception: Type MI cable, electrical metallic tubing, or
rigid nonmetallic conduit shall be permitted where closely​routed against frames and equipment enclosures.
_


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

as long as its strapped supported under trailer it should be fine,between trailer and pole id bury the pipe depending on how far it is


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

That question was answered by codeone here.
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/running-electric-under-mobile-home-70741/


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Just to clarify. You cannot run direct burial cable under a mobile home with PVC sleeved down at the mobile home panel and the pedestal. That is how they do it here. I have never done a mobile home and never will. But I cannot see any reason you could not do what I suggest. Conduit down - direct burial cable underground - Conduit up? Article?


----------



## codeone (Dec 31, 2009)

J. V. said:


> Just to clarify. You cannot run direct burial cable under a mobile home with PVC sleeved down at the mobile home panel and the pedestal. That is how they do it here. I have never done a mobile home and never will. But I cannot see any reason you could not do what I suggest. Conduit down - direct burial cable underground - Conduit up? Article?


Why? please give articles.


----------



## Psalm91 (Oct 26, 2014)

*Metal Conduit*



codeone said:


> You will find this at Article 550.15 (H) Exception of the NEC.
> 
> (H)​​​​Under-Chassis Wiring (Exposed to Weather).​
> Where outdoor or under-chassis line-voltage (120 volts,
> ...


Hey guys, correct me if I'm wrong, but to me this citation of NEC indicates that cables running 120V or higher must be protected by rigid METAL conduit or intermediate METAL conduit. The question asked specifically asked about installing 120V cables in PVC conduit. Is this not a discrepancy? I'm not trying to be a smart Alec, I'm asking because I'm planning a similar installation with exception that the 120V cables will be installed tight to frame of my truck chassis.


----------



## Psalm91 (Oct 26, 2014)

*Oops*

I missed the exceptions sorry guys. Thanks!


----------

